# My Accurate Miniatures P-51 A



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This is the 1/48th scale kit of the Allison powered version of the P-51.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, great job on the details! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Really nice!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet! I dig those AM kits.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job you have done on this Bird.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great job!


----------

